# The Lives of the Puritans -- Benjamin Brook



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2007)

_The Lives of the Puritans: containing a biographical account of those divines who distinguished themselves in the cause of religious liberty, from the reformation under Queen Elizabeth, to the Act of uniformity in 1662_ by Benjamin Brook is online:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2

Vol. 3


----------

